# procedure before taping



## josh6106 (Nov 5, 2008)

just wondering what all you guys have the hangers and contractors do prior to taping, from setting up dehumidifiers, heat if it's cold and time frame for this before you will tape. in a perfect world it would be nice to have heat and dehumidifiers set up prior to hanging. just wondering your thoughts.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I just want them to keep their dust out. I would rather be cold than deal with that!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Only used a de-hu once on a job that the HO wouldn't allow opening the windows (security). Chapped me because he wanted it done like yesterday. Made him go rent them and empty the res.

Depends on how cold it is as to heat. Much below freezing, the hangers need one kero to keep the feeling in their fingers but doesn't help until the lids are up. If it's that cold out, then also have to delay mud delivery until after hung so it won't freeze. Once hung and mud at site, then job must be heated for entire duration--whether it's with our temp.(usually LP) or house furnace. Everybody after the DW is going to need heat anyway so it ought to be house heat. It just depends on the situation.


----------

